
The Privilege of Meaningful Work - allenc
http://allenc.com/2014/08/privilege-meaningful-work/
======
api
One of the things that keeps me in the startup fray is the desire to earn the
privilege of meaningful work.

Not only is most work meaningless to the people who do it, but worse... quite
a bit of my work throughout my programming career has never even seen the
light of day. I've spent years working on products that get cancelled for
stupid reasons, often before even really testing the market for them.

Most of it also feels way beneath my intellectual ability.

It seems to me that _not having your time wasted_ and _working at your
ability_ are supreme privileges doled out only to the rich or those "tapped"
by the academic establishment.

